
Removes pesky “?fbclid” parameter from Facebook outbound links - ashinayo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/remove-fbclid/ckdelddlfikmibbgdamhbmlpalhhomkd
======
ChrisGranger
I use a similar add-on for Firefox that enables you to make all sorts of rules
for things you'd like to remove from URLs.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/requestcontro...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/requestcontrol/)

